# CM4DX Battery Life - Observation



## cid` (Jun 15, 2011)

Just slapped this sucker on with excellent results as expected of CM.

Does it seem that the battery life is not as good on this rom as it was on stock/rooted/modded GB?

with GB, I normally had about 30-35 hours of life on an extended battery, with 10-15 calls and hardly any data use

This morning, i charged overnight and left the house at 100% only 2-3 hours passed and im already at 70%

Just curious if anyone else is seeing similar performance..

Since this rom was completely empty, no gapps, no blur or any crapware, i would assume it would run using quite a bit less power


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, several users are experiencing this. It seems cell standby is using more battery than it should be.


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

I just switched back to apeX RC2 from CM7 not so much because of the lack of Netflix, Youtube, GPS etc. but because of the battery usage being zonky, only reason. It's a Beta = Bugs, this isn't a shocker and with cvpcs progressing I'm sure it'll be squashed sooner than later.

Another thing to remember is a new Rom means more playtime on the phone, you're gonna be using your phone more often than normal for the first couple of days because youre gonna be geeking out on the CM7 features and reinstalling apps etc., some people blame their battery drains on the rom when it's them.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

CM4DX is definitely using a lot of battery. Like others have said, it is beta, so don't expect perfection yet.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

I had the battery drain problem yesterday, the first day of installing CM7. My phone died soon after getting home from work where as I usually have >50% remaining. Today I'm having a MUCH better experience. I haven't activated Droid X Overclock today, which I was running all yesterday. Also, could the battery just be experiencing the standard recalibration period that happens with new ROMs? It has to be either or, so it's something to think about.


----------



## arefx (Jun 16, 2011)

Batter is absolutely terrible my android system is at 62% display is only at 12%... on an extended batter its been off the charger for 50 minutes and I'm already at 80%. Something seriously wrong with all those numbers. Really hope it gets fixed in the next release or ill stick with apex. This rom Kay be fast but if my battery is gunna die that fast without any GPS...... pass!


----------



## arefx (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok so my cousin is running cm7 on his droid 2 and isnt having the problems with system services, I had him send me a screenshot of his battery usage, so ill post it here along with mine. Clearly somethings wrong on the dx if mines at 63% and his is at 6%.... really hope this gets worked out soon.
View attachment 80


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

arefx said:


> Ok so my cousin is running cm7 on his droid 2 and isnt having the problems with system services, I had him send me a screenshot of his battery usage, so ill post it here along with mine. Clearly somethings wrong on the dx if mines at 63% and his is at 6%.... really hope this gets worked out soon.
> View attachment 153
> View attachment 154


Neither one of those are correct imo... the display is typically at the top of battery usage.


----------



## arefx (Jun 16, 2011)

R1Lover said:


> Neither one of those are correct imo... the display is typically at the top of battery usage.


thats another thing I was thinking...


----------



## echonaut (Jun 15, 2011)

One thing of note, if you're going to keep running CM7 while the bugs are worked out:

You may want to keep the phone plugged in as much as possible, even when you normally wouldn't, simply because you don't want your battery to discharge too often. With these batteries, the more frequently you let your battery drain, the quicker your battery will stop holding a charge.

I'm a bit tin-foil-hat-ish with my cell phone batteries, ie, I've had a lot of batteries that have fallen flat extremely quickly, so I tend to like to take the utmost caution.


----------



## parkjam (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe my phone is just weird, but my battery was better today on cm than it has been on the stock gb build. The first battery cycle sucked, which I attributed to me playing with it a ton, but today I got 16 hrs, and normally I would only get 12-13


----------



## arefx (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont know how you got 16 hours... i drop 20% in like 3 hours with the screen off not using it... ill drop 20% in 45 minutes with normal use.... with GB i could make the thing last up to 24 hrs with normal use, tons of widgets and blur being fully used


----------



## nicholas.willoughby (Jun 15, 2011)

I get great life, and using it the same amount as I usually do.










Sent from my DROIDX using CM7


----------



## onlyred (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine is doing better than it was last night. Calibrated it and now at 11 hours light use: 50%. Waiting for it to drain down and recharge... but I'm hoping this is just new ROM battery fluctuation. I'm still psyched about this, it's like Christmas lol


----------

